# Ladyhelm mit Auslass für Zopf gesucht



## LockeTirol (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mädels,

meine Frau hat lange, viele und schwere Haare am Kopf, beim bergabfahren haut ihr daher immer der Helm etwas nach vorn. Aktuell fährt sie einen Poc Tectal Helm.

Meine Frage, gibt es einen speziellen Helm mit einem Auslass für einen Zopf am Hinterkopf?

Danke euch!


----------



## nightwolf (23. Juni 2017)

Bin zwar kein Maedl aber meine Tochter hat bei aehnlicher Problematik (rotes Fellmonster, aktuell grade 'gekuerzt' von 70 auf 40cm) einen Helm in der 'grossen Groesse' (war von Planet-X, muesste ich mal nachschauen, aber bei denen aendert sich alles staendig, deshalb schwierig).
Also aufpassen musst Du, dass evtl. die typische 'one size fits all' zu 'one size doesn't fit' wird. Und dann kommen eben die Helme ins Spiel, die es auch 'eine Nummer groesser' gibt, so fuer Kopfumfaenge um die 60cm - das ist nur ein kleiner Teil dessen, was es am Markt so gibt.

Von 'Helm mit Loch fuer Pferdeschwanz' hab ich schon mal gehoert / gelesen, find aber auf die Schnelle nix.

Google findet noch einen anderen Tipp (k. A. ob das weiterhilft):
http://www.brigitte.de/beauty/frisu...-zeigen-euch-5-geniale-frisuren-10907526.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. Juni 2017)

Ein Helm darf nicht rutschen, schon gar nicht ohne Krafteinwirkung (beim Bergabfahren)!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (23. Juni 2017)

Petzl Elia kann sowas...
Specialized Women auch...



Ponytail Helmet, Vietnam, eher für Moppeds:





oder Pferdeschwanz durch Pferdeschwanzimitat ersetzen




Waahh, ich bin ja im LO; @adrenochrom, das war 'ne Falle, oder?


----------



## noocelo (23. Juni 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Maedl ...


dafür immer der erste bei einem neuen thread im LO. 

seit mate nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## nightwolf (23. Juni 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> dafür immer der erste bei einem neuen thread im LO.
> 
> seit mate nicht mehr da ist.


Naja meistens sinds ja nur Spam-Meldungen ... 

So wie damals bei @4mate


----------



## Nena (30. Juni 2017)

Bei meinem neuen Leatt Helm (DBX 3.0) geht der Zopf durch und Specialized hat extra Frauenhelme mit "Zopföffnung" und der Helm sitzt dennoch sicher und fest.

Nachtrag: Beim letzten Urge ging der Zopf auch durch. Leider ist der bei einem Sturz gebrochen. Der saß nämlich auch echt spitze. Das war, meine ich, der Supacross.


----------



## stuk (1. Juli 2017)

Uvex hat auch Helme mit Zopfloch


----------



## dilberteng (1. Juli 2017)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Petzl Elia kann sowas... @adrenochrom, das war 'ne Falle, oder?



Petzl Elia ist ein reiner Kletterhelm, hauptsächlich als Schutz gegen Steinschlag. Das Testverfahren ist zwar in der gleichen Norm beschrieben, aber nicht gleich. Es gibt keinen Test für seitlichen Anprall wie bei MTB üblich, dafür aber ein Durchstichtest (bei MTB sehr unüblich). Zum Klettern und Bergsteigen ist das ein toller Helm, zum Fahrradfahren komplett ungeeignet.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Juli 2017)

Oder vielleicht doch besser was wie der uvex Stiva cc Damen?
Beste Passform und Funktionalität werden am uvex Stiva cc Damen Fahrradhelm groß geschrieben. Aufgrund der Double Inmould Konstruktion hat der Radhelm ein geringes Gewicht und dennoch eine stabile Helmstruktur. Mittels IAS-Verstellsystem kann der uvex Stiva cc Damen Fahrradhelm perfekt auf die jeweilige Kopfgröße angepasst werden. Ein feminines Design und *eine praktische Öffnung für den Pferdeschwanz an der Rückseite ergänzen *das stylische Allmountain-Modell für Mountainbikerinnen. Vent Pads, hochwertiges Funktionsmaterial mit geprägten Belüftungskanälen ist angenehm und weich auf der Haut, ferner schnelltrocknend sowie herausnehmbar und waschbar.


----------



## Lisma (4. Juli 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620235 Anhang anzeigen 620236


Der Helm verrutscht garantiert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brianza (5. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe seit Jahren den Specialized 'Andorra' gehabt. Durch das Verstellrädchen hab ich ihn immer ganz groß gestellt und konnte dann super meinen Pferdeschwanz hindurchfädeln.
War damit immer sehr zufrieden. Nun ist er am Wochenende zerstört durch einen Sturz. Hat mich aber vor viel schlimmerem bewahrt und hat somit seinen Job gut gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (12. Juli 2017)

dilberteng schrieb:


> Petzl Elia ist ein reiner Kletterhelm, hauptsächlich als Schutz gegen Steinschlag. Das Testverfahren ist zwar in der gleichen Norm beschrieben, aber nicht gleich. Es gibt keinen Test für seitlichen Anprall wie bei MTB üblich, dafür aber ein Durchstichtest (bei MTB sehr unüblich). Zum Klettern und Bergsteigen ist das ein toller Helm, zum Fahrradfahren komplett ungeeignet.


Thanks Captain Obvious!


----------

